# The Mullet Race!



## rev106 (Feb 8, 2017)

25 miles on a vintage steed, I'm going to say 1992 This means No V-brakes, Clip in pedals, and a very limited selection of suspension, real riders would rock the full rigid. Carbon fiber? What's that?  Bring your steel steed, your mullet, and some Oakley Blades, decked out in some neon and get ready to rumble!!  It is Easter Sunday, but whatever, that means you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to roll, we can have fun and party afterwards.. that is exactly what we are going to do kiddies..oh yeah!  Course should take 2-3 hours...more if you have not ridden your bike since it was new...


----------



## okozzy (Feb 8, 2017)

Right on man... time for a new build.


----------



## rev106 (Feb 9, 2017)

And some neon dolphin shorts...


----------



## okozzy (Mar 3, 2017)

Finito... I say she is ready!





This was my first mountain bike, bought it back in 1991. 
She has been in boxes for the last 20+ years. It was fun going back and finding all the parts to put back together again.


----------



## rev106 (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes Sir, you are ready!


----------

